# 4 th mountaim lion



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Just saw it on the news. One more killed down by belfield I believe. 2 yr old male 111 lbs 7 ft. How long till #5?


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

Here is the story about it.

http://www.scenicsports.com/reports.html


----------

